# Marriage procedure



## Usmanjamil (Sep 6, 2014)

Dear All,

I need some help on the procedure of getting the marriage certificate from Pakistan. I am living in Oman and my fiance is a british national (UK). We will be setteling down in Oman after marriage. I have the following questions:

- if we marry in pakistan, what will be the procedure to get the marriage certificate attested from all concerned authorities?

- considering that my fiance does not have a pakistani passport or CNIC, will nadra issue the marriage certificate?

- can any one tell me the detailed procedure?

Regards,


----------

